# how do i get a 360 degree panorama printed?



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

someone just asked me for one.

no idea..

I know, I should know. But I don't see that listed for option..


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

okay, someone I am sure prints roll for panorama. And I am sure there are those out there that have done this. I kind of need this as I already emailed them the panorama preemptive to printing it for them. It is part of the summer camp shoot.
so they kind of want it and want to know the price.....

where and price amounts? bump. Anyone?


----------



## runnah (Jun 2, 2014)

Winkflash. 

Panoramic Poster Prints | Winkflash

Locally, well not many. I know Portland has some places but they are super expensive.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Winkflash.
> 
> Panoramic Poster Prints | Winkflash
> 
> Locally, well not many. I know Portland has some places but they are super expensive.


Thanks. Any idea what size I should go for a 360?

I think they plan on hanging it on a wall in the office area.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

I actually have another question too runnah. I don't like the panorama. They think it is great.
I don't like it because the land isn't level. so when I did the sweep the treeline isn't level, some of the trees get cut off on the tops and the buildings go up and down to a little degree. I also don't like it because I didn't adjust the depth of field as I did the swivel. so I see a large variance as not all buildings were of equal distance. I did a standard panorama. Now they want it, and like it. Now im having doubts...

would you send it or no course I emailed it to them without considering the ramifications first...


----------



## runnah (Jun 2, 2014)

Can you retake? or fix?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Can you retake? or fix?


could retake, long travel distance but I probably should. never tried changing dof from frame to frame on a panorama any suggestions?

Really seems a lot easier going with what I got I just have this bad feeling in my stomach that when I see it blown up and on a wall im going to freak.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

btw. when I did the panorama, I didn't know for a fact it was going to print it was a possibility but unknown for sure. I was thinking website banner quality. so not too much flak. :mrgreen: Now im kicking myself in the azz thinking of the redo.... I responded to them telling them I questioned the print quality (talk about feeling like a azz) and explaining I would like to reshoot it. I am glad I am not a pro and this is still on a friendly level with this..

well, and im asking for more money. I think I figured out why a pro would charge like ten k for this..
time wise I just peeing through money.


----------



## runnah (Jun 2, 2014)

You hitting the dr mcgillicuddy's?

Can we see the pic?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> You hitting the dr mcgillicuddy's?
> 
> Can we see the pic?


sure, it is pretty bad. My original intention was to crop it all down to roofline. But I tried that and it looked like crap anyway. dof is junk panning the circle I was hoping just toss it on the website banner with a crop. I can't believe they want it for print.. There are two other areas too haven't quite figured out how to do either as there is too many obstacles in the way I cant figure out a panorama setup for and where to stick the tripod so this is only part of the grounds.. 




feel free to throw the crop on it. It isn't print worthy either way me thinks.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 2, 2014)

wth.

how come everyone always thinks I am drinking?

And yes, I am drinking a beer right now but so what...


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you considered this place?

Panoramic Photos | Custom Panoramas | Photo Home Decor | ezprints




Scott (I'm waiting on one now) B


----------

